# Red Dog (Saloon or tavern) CONTACT ???



## Mikey (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone have a contact number for red dog saloon or bar or tavern as they are looking for a resident band from September.

Any help appreciated.

Also anyone looking for live music lemme know


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikey said:


> Anyone have a contact number for red dog saloon or bar or tavern as they are looking for a resident band from September.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Also anyone looking for live music lemme know


Where is it?


----------



## Mikey (Feb 6, 2008)

*sorry benidorm, playa levante*

sorry benidorm, playa levante


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mikey said:


> sorry benidorm, playa levante


Red Dog Country and Western Dance Saloon


----------



## Dannieboyx (Apr 23, 2009)

hey, does anyone know the contact number for the Red dog western saloon? its in Benidorm, Levante situated on calle lepanto across from cafe benidorm.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dannieboyx said:


> hey, does anyone know the contact number for the Red dog western saloon? its in Benidorm, Levante situated on calle lepanto across from cafe benidorm.


Did you not read this thread?


----------



## Dannieboyx (Apr 23, 2009)

*.*

What  im not sure how to use this ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dannieboyx said:


> What  im not sure how to use this ?


Look at post number 4
Theres a link to the web site of the bar you are asking details for


----------



## Dannieboyx (Apr 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Look at post number 4
> Theres a link to the web site of the bar you are asking details for


Aww yeah i saw that, im looking for the telephone number tho which is not on the website.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dannieboyx said:


> Aww yeah i saw that, im looking for the telephone number tho which is not on the website.



If no one knows it on here then maybe International directory enquiries?? e-mail em and ask?

Jo xxxx


----------



## Dannieboyx (Apr 23, 2009)

aw i'll try that, thanks 

x


----------



## Dannieboyx (Apr 23, 2009)

nope they dont have the number. i would be greatful to anyone who could help me !


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

RED DOG SALOON BENIDORM

96 586 28 49 
Av. Cuenca, 12
03503 Benidorm


----------



## Dannieboyx (Apr 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> RED DOG SALOON BENIDORM
> 
> 96 586 28 49
> Av. Cuenca, 12
> 03503 Benidorm


Thank you Steve! much appreciated


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Dannieboyx said:


> Thank you Steve! much appreciated


Pleasure - enjoy the line-dancing


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Pleasure - enjoy the line-dancing


PMSL!! There was some other "interesting things" going on there too.... it made me blush!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

So it should - you have told us you are a "respectable" married lady! You will never be able to look at goldfish again


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Glad he got the answer.....otherwise it would have broken his Achy Breaky Heart!


----------

